

Yahoo’s Bostock Fires Bartz, May Lose Own Job - mvs
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-09-09/yahoo-chairman-roy-bostock-may-lose-own-job-after-firing-bartz.html

======
mathattack
This is tough for both. Who that is capable would want the new CEO spot? And
the chairman will be in pressure to sell the firm. Perhaps a private equity
firm will buy and split the pieces? In many senses, a damaged technology firm
loses value at an alarming rate. It isn't like a factory where someone can
wait, buy at the right price, and cut costs to the bone.

